# The "total make over" HF Dust Collector for sale



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I just bought a Clear View cyclone.
I am selling my "total make over" HF Dust collector.
I ask $250.00 for it.
It has a Thien separator in the trash can and a wok under the filter.
It is only about two years old.
It is located in SLC Utah.


----------



## 559dustdesigns (Sep 23, 2009)

Bert congrats on the dust collector score. I look forward to reading you review of that Clear vue.
I am sure you will not regret this purchase, cause you really can't have too much dust collection. 
I wish I had one of those collectors. Hope you are enjoying a cleaner shop with safer air soon.


----------



## gtbuzz (Sep 19, 2011)

Not a bad setup, but too close to what I've already got. If you're interested I'll give you $800 for your CV cyclone =) Easiest $50 you'll ever make!


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Maybe I missed the joke- but a Clear Vue costs more than $750 (gtbuzz).

*B2rtch*- Did you get the cyclone yet? I have a code for my viewers to save 10%. Maybe you can still use it even if you paid already. PM me…


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Stumpy I buy it used on my local classified. 
Unfortunately this guys has to close his shop and he sales all his equipment.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Ahhhhh- that explains the $750 thing. Good for you, you'll love it!


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

Too bad you live in Utah. Shipping to Illinois would be a lot I'm sure. I like what you did to tweak the HF to be more effective.


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

Bert…
We need photos of the new one!!


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Moke , the new one is six year old but used occasionally only for two years) and for right now it is in pieces.
Right I am trying to figure where and how to install it.
I have another post about this subject.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Thank you Stumpy.


----------



## kkdigger (Feb 11, 2015)

Hi Bert, 
I came across this post searching for HF Dust Collector Modifications and to my surprise I see you are in SLC Utah. I see this dated almost 2 years ago, but if you still have it I'd be interested in it. I'm in SLC also, so I could pick it up. I just joined lumberjocks so it wont let me private message you yet. I hope you see this. Thanks!


----------

